# Carpet stains and rubbing alcohol?



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

I heard that rubbing alcohol and water can remove even the peskiest stain in carpet. The woman who told me this didn't know the ratio, however. So, does anyone know it? Or, is there a better product to get stains out of carpet? We're talking some of these stains are 5 years old-- some are balsamic vinegar, others are baby spitup... I'd love to get my carpet looking better, as it is an absolute disaster and an embarrassment to me.
Thanks!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

AAAAAACCCKKK!!!

DO NOT USE RUBBING ALCOHOL ON CARPET!!!!!!!! i think she meant hydrogen peroxide! that's what i use and many other mdc's mamas use. it takes up stains immediately. i don't cut it at all, just apply it directly to the carpet and use a towel to blot up the excess. you could also run it through your carpet cleaner, but personally, i would treat stains with peroxide and run white vinegar through your machine. white vinegar will also help get out stains and nutralize odors, even pet ones. hth!


----------



## His Own (Oct 14, 2006)

I have used alcohol to remove carpet spots with good results. I did not dilute it at all. In fact, I am glad you reminded me of this. I'm going to work on some new spots with alcohol today.

I'd worry about hydrogen peroxide bleaching the carpet color. Peroxide has pretty strong bleaching properties. That's why it is used to lighten hair and to remove stains from tooth enamel. If you have white carpets I am sure it would work fine.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

the type of peroxide you have in your medicine cabinet to treat wounds is not that strong. we have a light tan berber style carpeting and it works especially well on all organic stains (food, spit-up, blood, etc.,). my cousin is a csi clean-up and that's what they use to remove blood etc.,.

i personally have not had good results with alcohol.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i use peroxide to remove red wine stains also. i think as long as you have a lighter carpet color, you should be safe, if you are concerned about bleaching.


----------

